# Ubuntu 10.04 blank screen on HP 8440p integrated GPU



## pieer (Sep 16, 2010)

After two weeks of seerching i am still with no answer:

- which Intel drivers are proper for my laptop HP 8440p i5-520M with integrated GPU and how to install them ?

I would like to install Ubuntu on my pendrive, but the problem is that when i boot LiveCD i got a blank screen (even with NOMODESET ticked).
I want to try Ubuntu. Unfortunately my first impression is not good.
I am totally newbee. So i need step by step instruction what to do to install the Ubuntu on the pendrive with working Intel drivers. As far as i know an external monitor is the solution. It is good for an installation purposes in my case only.

I want to start my experience with Ubuntu..
Help please !!


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Not good news I'm afraid.


It would appear you have to force your laptop to use the Vesa driver as
per this first post:

[ubuntu] HP 8440p GMA HD issues - Ubuntu Forums

but you wont be able to use accelerated drivers or Compiz affects. This is a 
pity as HP were one of the companies at the forefront of linux support, along with Nvidia.
Also, being a laptop, not a desktop you cant change the video card.


----------



## pieer (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks the link i could solve the problem with a blank screen.
Just want to share my knowledge (as a newbee) what i did:

*Booting LiveCD* 
(3 different ways that works; what is the different..? i do not know)
1. press* F6* and tick *nomodeset* then *ESC* and add *xforcevesa* in command line after *quiet splash*
2. press *F6* then *ESC* and add *nomodeset xforcevesa* in command line after *quiet splash*
3. press *F6* then *ESC* and add *i915.modeset=0 xforcevesa* in command line after *quiet splash*

After *installing Ubuntu 10.04 on my pendrive* 
i added *i915.modeset=0 xforcevesa* in grub. To do this i had to fallow this instruction:
- open Terminal window
- type *gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub*
- find line *GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"*
- add *i915.modeset=0 xforcevesa* after *quiet splash*, so the line was as fallow:
*GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash i915.modeset=0 xforcevesa"* 
- save changes
- type *sudo update-grub*
Now i have my pendrive fully booting and working on my HP 8440p.

Thank you hal8000 for so quick response.


----------

